# UAE: Muslim Brotherhood a Terrorist Organization



## AWP (Mar 9, 2014)

I'm happy to see this, but what really caught my eye was buried in the article:



> They along with the tiny kingdom of Bahrain last week withdrew their ambassadors from nearby Qatar to protest what they saw as its failure to uphold a deal to stop interfering in other nations' politics and supporting organizations that threaten the Gulf's stability. Analysts say the move in large part reflects Qatar's support for the Brotherhood and its supporters.


 
I will be very happy when we pull out of Qatar. What a crappy little country. It is little more than a classed-up trailer park in the desert.

http://www.foxnews.com/world/2014/0...o-label-muslim-brotherhood/?intcmp=latestnews


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 9, 2014)

Al Udeid in Qatar?


----------



## AWP (Mar 9, 2014)

SOWT said:


> Al Udeid in Qatar?


 
Yes.


----------



## Viper1 (Mar 10, 2014)

Now that is a bit of small-state diplomacy right there.  Nice...


----------



## DA SWO (Mar 10, 2014)

Freefalling said:


> I'm happy to see this, but what really caught my eye was buried in the article:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aint happening though.
Sadly.


----------



## AWP (Mar 10, 2014)

SOWT said:


> Aint happening though.
> Sadly.


 
We've already begun construction at another base on certain facilities which exist at the Deid. So maybe we won't leave, maybe we're leaving the door open for a departure, but I'm heartened by the number of physical and personnel changes taking place elsewhere in the AOR.


----------

